# Army Ranger Insignia



## ribanett (Dec 12, 2008)

Does anybody know of a website where I can download the Army Ranger Insignia? A grandfather wants me to make a bullet pen to send to his grandson in Iraq.  I have looked all over the web and have not found one. I need it to sent to Ken to engrave the pen box.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Nick (Dec 12, 2008)

Larry,
Try this link
http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&q=army+ranger+logo&btnG=Search+Images&gbv=2


----------



## ribanett (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks Nick,

I looked all over the place and couldn't find it!

Thanks Again


----------



## Mr Vic (Dec 13, 2008)

*Ranger Tab*

Just happened to have one in the bag of tricks...actually working on a design for a friend...If this doesn't work PM me and Ill shoot you a list of sites to try....

Vic Vickers


----------

